# [Liste] Mit welchem Skill wo Angeln?



## lul3f (19. März 2009)

Hallo, habe hier zufällig diese Liste gefunden.
Vielleicht hilft es ja manchen weiter

*Skill Level*	Zones
*1*		Thunderbluff, Stormwind, Orgrimar, Ironforge, Elwynn Forest, Mulgore, Azuremyst Isle, Teldrassil, Eversong Woods, Darkshore 
*55*	Ashenvale, Duskwood, Hillsbrad Foothills, Redridge Mountains, Stonetalon Mountains, Wetlands, Silverpine, Ghostlands, Wailing Caverns
*130*	Dustwallow Marsh, Desolace, Thousand Needles, Alterac Mountains, Arathi Highlands, Stranglethorn Vale, Swamp of Sorrows 
*205*	Azshara, Felwood, Moonglade, The Hinterlands, Feralas, Tanaris, Un'Goro Crater, Western Plaguelands
*280*	Hellfire, Nagrand, Shadowmoon Valley
*305*	Zangamarsh
*330*	Deadwind Pass, Winterspring, Eastern Plaguelands, Silithus, Zul'Aman, Zul'Gurub
*355*	Terokarr Forest, Zangamarsh
*380*	Borean Tundra, Dragon Blight, Grizzly Hills, Howling Fjord, Netherstorm
*405*	Crystalsong Forest
*430*	Dalaran, Sholazar Basin
*480*	The Frozen Sea


----------



## Bodog (19. März 2009)

Hallo,

Dir ist schon bewusst das man überall skillen kann^^
Du könntest also in Orgrimmar/Stormwind von 1-450 skillen.
Also ist die Tabelle belanglos.
Für alle denen es Hilfe bietet sicher sehr hilfreich.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## lul3f (19. März 2009)

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass nicht in jedem Gewässer die gleichen Fische gefangen werden können^^
Also ist die Tabelle nicht belanglos.


----------



## Cadalin (22. März 2009)

Wenn man kochen gleich mitziehen will machts Sinn zu wechseln. 
Ansonsten zählt die Zahl der gefangenen Fische. Wenn schnell gehen soll sind leichte Gebiete einfach besser.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (24. März 2009)

ab 3.1 kann man ja egal welchen skill man hat überall angeln und skillen, erhält saber oft nur nutzloses Zeug. In Konbinaton mit Kochen sollte man also schon darauf achten wo man angelt.

es zählt immer:  benötigter Skill um zu fischen+95 = keien Fische entkommen mehr....so kann man dann gut in der Liste gucken welchen skill man brauct für ein gebiet und wenn man 95 punkte drüber ist dann kann mn da gut skillen


----------



## grempf (25. März 2009)

Dr. schrieb:


> ab 3.1 kann man ja egal welchen skill man hat überall angeln und skillen, erhält saber oft nur nutzloses Zeug.



Heißt das man kann ab 3.1 auch mit Skill 10 in z.B. Nordend angeln und skillen?


----------



## Dagonzo (25. März 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dir ist schon bewusst das man überall skillen kann^^
> Du könntest also in Orgrimmar/Stormwind von 1-450 skillen.
> ...


Es geht darum aufzuzeigen, wo du mit welchen Skill angeln kannst und nicht darum das du dabei skillst. Das machst ja eh immer.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (25. März 2009)

> Heißt das man kann ab 3.1 auch mit Skill 10 in z.B. Nordend angeln und skillen?



ja allerdings wirst du dann nur nutzloses graues Zeug an den Haken bekommen
   vllcht benötigt man aber immer noch einen bestimmt hohen skill damit die Fische nicht mehr entkommen und man erhält ja nur skillpunkte, wenn man etwas fängt. Würde mich auch nach dem Patch       an die Liste halten, bevor man jetzt in Nordend angelt und dann alles entkommt. Schätze aber mal bis der Patch raus ist wird man das noch genauer erfahren wie das abläuft.


----------



## CharlySteven (30. März 2009)

Dr. schrieb:


> ja allerdings wirst du dann nur nutzloses graues Zeug an den Haken bekommen



nope... du wirst einfach bei 100mal angel ins wasser werfen 1mal was bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodulf (9. April 2009)

So ganz korrekt ist die Liste auch nicht, in Ashara kann man an verschiedenen Stellen erst mit bestimmten Skill angeln bzw. auch tatsächlich effektiv etwas aus dem Wasser ziehen, in den Startgebieten ist angeln ohne Probleme, ohne grossen Aufwand möglich aber bei Allen anderen genannten sollte man vorsichtshalber mal nen 75er Köder ranbaumeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wage auch zu bezweifeln, das man in Nagrand mit skill 280 ohne Köder überhaupt die Angel ins Wasser bekommt und ob dann auch mal was beißt.

Für die Scherbenwelt kann ich bestättigen aus eigener Erfahrung, das man auf der Höhlenfeuerhalbinsel mit 280 angeln kann und mit 75er Köder auch ganz gut was fängt, ab 300 gehts dann in die Zangarmaschen, zum östlichen See mit Köder kann man da schon ganz gut angeln, die Seen hier scheinen alle eine eigene Anforderung zu haben und ab 355 gehts dann nach Terokka immer mit dem günstigen 75er Köder drauf, dann ist der Frust auch ein bisl geringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Besten skillt man allerdings vor dem Instanzeingang der Höhlen des Wegklangens (Stichwort Deviatfisch) oder im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes in den Schwärmen + Frackteilschwärmen in der Nähe des Dalarankraters. Dort (in den Frackteilschwärmen allgemein) dropt auch das Buch zum Schwärme aufspüren und ab da skillt man nur noch mit den Schwärmen. Gleiches gilt später für die Zangamarschen.

Warum? Werden Schwärme gefischt ist die Chance beim Respawn gross, einen Frackteilschwarm zu bekommen, in diesen fängt man Fische + dazu noch Kisten, vor der Scherbenwelt sind Mithrilkisten begehrt, da sich in Ihnen Stoffe, Leder, Geld und ab und zu auch grüne Items befinden, die sich gut zu Geld machen lassen. In den Zangamarschen bekommt man Kisten in denen sich Ingimats, Erze und Lederfetzten befinden können, angeblich auch grüne Itemes, was ich bisher aber nicht bestättigen kann + dann natürlich mein Liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der bringt 6g beim Händler

hoffe ich konnte bisl helfen


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2009)

Cadalin schrieb:


> Wenn man kochen gleich mitziehen will machts Sinn zu wechseln.



Ja, nur dann muss man die Gewässer auch mit Fischen und Rezepten verknüpfen was hier nunmal nicht der Fall ist. Und den Angelskill zeigt schon Cartographer an ...


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Spätestens mit dem Patch hat sich diese Auflistung erledigt. Dann benötigt kein Gebiet mehr ein bestimmten Skill, es beißen nur nicht mehr die richtigen Fische an.


----------

